# Home made incubator ideas?



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks like I'm in the market for an incubator, my large Redfoot female is nesting, and last weeks X-ray revealed 3 eggs. The previous owner said she was with other males. I wasn't planning on ever breeding, but Carmella...well she had other plans.




So, I'm looking at borrowing an incubator, or possibly making one. Anyone have simple ideas? I do have a rheostat. I can bring home small styrofoam coolers from work.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 25, 2013)

Look it up on you tube . They have all kinds of them. I made one for my chickens out of a forty watt lamp ,a thermostat , and a old ice chest .


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 25, 2013)

I forgot, I have a zoo med thermostat as well. Ok, since she is finishing laying, I guess I better get on it! So excited!!


----------



## tortoise5643 (Dec 25, 2013)

How much does it coat (average) to get those done?


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: RE: Home made incubator ideas?*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Looks like I'm in the market for an incubator, my large Redfoot female is nesting, and last weeks X-ray revealed 3 eggs. The previous owner said she was with other males. I wasn't planning on ever breeding, but Carmella...well she had other plans.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm looking at borrowing an incubator, or possibly making one. Anyone have simple ideas? I do have a rheostat. I can bring home small styrofoam coolers from work.



Look at the top of your torts xray it looks like a happy face .


----------



## compassrose26 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: RE: Home made incubator ideas?*



mike taylor said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'm in the market for an incubator, my large Redfoot female is nesting, and last weeks X-ray revealed 3 eggs. The previous owner said she was with other males. I wasn't planning on ever breeding, but Carmella...well she had other plans.
> ...


It looks like a dog. See the ears?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 26, 2013)

You guys are goofy. [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]

I made an incubator, I'm super happy with it. Temp is really holding steady at 85Â°. I placed them in the warm/moist peat mulch once I was comfortable with temp/RH. Now we wait....UNTIL MAY!!! Geeeeeze.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 26, 2013)

Post a picture of your invention .


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 27, 2013)

Did she lay all 3 eggs?
I'd also like to see pics of your invention


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 27, 2013)

There are all three.
I will take a pic tonight of the cyborg implant looking incubator I made.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: Home made incubator ideas?*



tortoise5643 said:


> How much does it coat (average) to get those done?



. . . . ?


----------



## hlim18 (Dec 31, 2013)

Incubators are hard to make .__.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 31, 2013)

Nah...


ZooMed ReptiMat



Plugged into a Zilla thermostat



With a thermometer/probe



Both probes inserted into the soil (peat mulch) at approx the same depth as egg center



Inside of a Rubbermaid tote with ventilation a holes (originally my neonate puppy transport tote)



Covered with a cloth, and the thermometer/thermostat in easy reach.



All of these items I was lucky enough to have on hand. I didn't need to purchase anything.

I monitor then probe thermometer three times a day, and it's been consistently 85-86Â°.
RH runs 75-90%.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Dec 31, 2013)

That's pretty cool, Sandy. I guess you never know for sure what you are getting into when you take in a rescue.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jan 1, 2014)

Dizisdalife said:


> That's pretty cool, Sandy. I guess you never know for sure what you are getting into when you take in a rescue.



Thanks! I'm very excited. I didn't anticipate "four for the price of one" KMart Special! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GROWING HEART]

She's not an actual rescue, she's a "rehome" I acquired. I'm so pleased with her. She's more like a dog than a tortoise, very curious, laid back, easy keeper.


----------

